# My favorite free anti-spyware program



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a program I have on all my computers to keep spyware and malware from getting into your system. The best part ... It's Free !!

It's: SUPERAntiSpyware.com | Remove Malware | Remove Spyware - AntiMalware, AntiSpyware, AntiAdware! 

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a free adware/spyware program ,, and I will give it to you if you tell me how to get this crap off my computer ,, its the worst thing I have ever seen ,, it slows , comes up and NO WAY to get it OFF ,, have to un plug the computer and restart ,, one of the grand kids down loaded it ,, I think or mybe I did ,, you want it you can have it


----------

